
Xc2064 – Reverse Engineering the XC2064 [The First] FPGA (Ken Shirriff) - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/shirriff/xc2064
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"This is an in-progress project to document the internals of the XC2064 FPGA.
The XC2064 _was the first FPGA, introduced by Xilinx in 1985_. This FPGA
contained just 64 complex logic blocks (CLBs), in an 8x8 grid. It was soon
followed by the XC2018, which was essentially the same chip but with 100 CLBs
in a 10x10 grid."

Also, the following PDF is very useful for understanding FPGA's at a low-
level, where Ken explains what FPGA's are at their simplest electronic/gate
levels: [https://github.com/shirriff/xc2064/blob/master/reverse-
engin...](https://github.com/shirriff/xc2064/blob/master/reverse-engineering-
talk.pdf) (Highly Recommended!)

